# Duck Chiggers



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

One of the worst drawbacks to waterfowling is chiggers. I swear, the thought of one of those things crawling up my neck sends shivers down my spine...I hate those things beyond words. Tonight, I was "the dog" and retrieved all the ducks and I had 2 of them on me. :lame: If you've never had one on you, you'll think I'm sounding like a girl but when you're driving away from the hole and something is running up your neck you'll feel my pain.

For what it's worth, the geese didn't move until 10 minutes to sundown...most of the mallards didn't move until 10 minutes AFTER sundown. Bring on a cold front please.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris...by chiggers do you mean duck lice?? Yeah they are nasty...but they are harmless. Still give ya that creepy crawly feeling all over for a couple of days!!

:lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Just had one on me last weekend and I couldn't stop feeling them all over me the rest of the day. They're a close 2nd for me right behind ticks. Sure enough, my little brother heard me saying I had lice crawling on me and had to continue to announce it to the "unknowlegdable non-waterfowler world". :shake:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

get a dog


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris when you say chiggers, do you mean the mini sized ticks that can get under your skin? There about a quarter the size of a "regular" tick and can get under your skin and cause some infections-looking like your braking out all over...They were a real issue for us at Fort Lenard Wood last summer


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> get a dog


I don't know of too many dogs w/ opposable thumbs that can clean birds. :roll:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

turns out post I make after 3 AM usually dont make sense for some reason...


----------



## WATERLOO (Oct 9, 2003)

Just to qualify--chiggers are tiny,but visible. They are little ,red monsters, and a part of my daily life here in S.C.. With all the pine trees we have , they are everywhere until our first frost.Chris I agree, anything crawling on me that isn't my wife needs to be smushed.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> For what it's worth, the geese didn't move until 10 minutes to sundown...most of the mallards didn't move until 10 minutes AFTER sundown. Bring on a cold front please.


And get rid of that full Moon too!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I'll be hunting in Northern MN this weekend. There should be plenty of guys out hunting to move the birds around. :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

> Chris...by chiggers do you mean duck lice?? Yeah they are nasty...but they are harmless.


Did my research for the day:
Chigger:









Duck lice:









Chigger bites:









I am now very itchy after that.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It was duck lice (at least that's what they look like). We always just called them chiggers.


----------



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

so can duck lice be harmful to humans or not to worry, becasue i had two of them on me after cleaning some ducks this weekend


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> you'll think I'm sounding like a girl


From the guy that is tough enough to wear slip on tennis shoes when it is about 15 degrees, you are scared of a little duck lice!!!! :eyeroll: :wink:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yet another reason to wear latex gloves when cleaning those buggers.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I have yet to encounter one of these duck lice, how big are they?


----------



## 2Socks (Apr 18, 2006)

I got a couple this weekend too. Dropped em in my shorts to re-live college memories. They died on contact though no activity there anymore.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

2Socks said:


> I got a couple this weekend too. Dropped em in my shorts to re-live college memories. They died on contact though no activity there anymore.


 :toofunny: :laugh:



> so can duck lice be harmful to humans or not to worry, becasue i had two of them on me after cleaning some ducks this weekend


Nothing to worry about.


> I have yet to encounter one of these duck lice, how big are they?


Big enough to feel, find, and destroy.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I had another one on me Saturday cleaning mallards. They're really loving me this year. :huh:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

This is retarded.

Duck lice go with the game, just like ticks in the spring/fall, mosquitos all year, black flies in the summer, june bugs in june, etc. etc.

Everyone here needs to grab their balls and MAN THE FOCK UP!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

u might be saying otherwise madison, when one crawls into your ear and won't come out, it just keeps goin deeper and deeper and deeper, and then takes a $hit all over your brains. Then all of your friends will call u $hit for brains madison, hahaha


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

averyghg said:


> u might be saying otherwise madison, when one crawls into your ear and won't come out, it just keeps goin deeper and deeper and deeper, and then takes a $hit all over your brains. Then all of your friends will call u $hit for brains madison, hahaha


Good one Avery!

ALthough I'm usually deep into a case of Silver bullets by that time, So no problems here as long as they give me a courtesy wipe :beer: :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I didn't think that chiggers even existed this far north until I went turkey hunting two years ago and aside from double digit ticks on me after every trip, a couple day later I started getting red bumps from my navel to my thighs and _everything_ in between followed by lines shooting out from there that itched like a mama jamma. Went online and they had a picture of chigger bites and I coulda sworn it was a picture of my stomach. Probably one of the itchiest things in the world, the only relief I could get was from turning the shower to 120 degrees and burning my balls off.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I think you can put a little clear nail polish over the chigger trail and it seems to suffocate them and kill them.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

goosebusters said:


> I didn't think that chiggers even existed this far north until I went turkey hunting two years ago and aside from double digit ticks on me after every trip, a couple day later I started getting red bumps from my navel to my thighs and _everything_ in between followed by lines shooting out from there that itched like a mama jamma. Went online and they had a picture of chigger bites and I coulda sworn it was a picture of my stomach. Probably one of the itchiest things in the world, the only relief I could get was from turning the shower to 120 degrees and burning my balls off.


hand sanitizer or alcohol wil kill them, so you dont have to burn your balls off


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Well thanks a lot NOW!! I coulda saved some painful skin-grafing procedures if I would have known that earlier. :lol: :lol:


----------

